# Million Veteran Program - Heads Up



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I received a packet from the V.A. today requesting that I fill out a questionnaire about my health status and make an appointment for a blood test! It was for the "Million Veteran Program Baseline Survey".

The paperwork requested that I complete the survey and schedule an appointment, for an interview - Not Going To Happen! This is a VOLUNTARY program despite the official sounding "Please Fill Out And Return" instructions.

I know the VA already has all of my information requested on the survey but they are asking for some info on family members with the "Promise" that they will safeguard it and not contact them.

This is just a heads up for you forum members who happen to be Veterans, you can make your own decision if/when you're contacted but I've already made mine. By answering some of the questions, under current laws/trends you could forfeit your 2nd Amendment Rights!

Not going to post the entire content of the page but the "Purpose" of the survey is below.

http://www.research.va.gov/mvp/veterans.cfm#3

Purpose
What is the purpose of the Million Veteran Program?

The Veterans Affairs (VA) Research and Development program is launching the Million Veteran Program (MVP), an important partnership between VA and Veterans to learn more about how genes affect health, to improve health care for Veterans. In order to do this, MVP will establish one of the largest databases of genetic, military exposure, lifestyle, and health information. Research findings based on MVP may lead to new ways of preventing and treating illnesses in Veterans. Such findings may help answer questions like "Why does a treatment work well for some Veterans but not for others?"; "Why are some Veterans at a greater risk for developing an illness?"; and "How can we prevent certain illnesses in the first place?" With the expected enrollment of one million Veterans over the next five to seven years, MVP aims to be one of the largest databases of its kind in the United States.


----------



## rawhide2971 (Apr 19, 2013)

I got the same thing. I filed it in the circular file. I make one visit to the VA clinic each year to stay in the system for my Agent Orange related disability, other than that I stay away.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

I got it .
I trashed it.
Never trust the government to do the right thing.
Always suspect they have other motives than the one they stated.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

I received that a few months ago and warned many. I actually filled it out and lied a lot for my husband.
THEN, I read the accompanying letter--your visit will only take a few minutes to withdraw a blood sample...that's when it went into the trash.
Haven't heard anything since. 
We at this house practice answers for the VA regarding guns, depression, etc,--but nothing asked so far.

I was told on one forum it applies to only recently discharged vets--but have heard some hospitals pry regardless of your age and discharge date.

***MVP will establish one of the largest databases of genetic, military exposure, lifestyle, and health information***
Well, that does it for me--I don't feel all warm and fuzzy.

I will say this in defense of the PCP he has--one of his meds is gabapentin, for seizures and epilepsy, and depression. 
I was about to throw one of my hissy fits, and then read. THIS IS FOR YOUR BACK/LEG PAIN.
I think our KY docs are watching out for our gun rights.


----------



## OldMarine (Jan 25, 2014)

I got it the first time, read it, trashed it. Then got a follow up letter about 2-months later asking me to state that I didn't want to participate. This got my suspicions up BIG TIME. If I don't want to participate in your "volunteer" program then I won't fill out the survey. Plus this is all stuff the V.A. already has! I get blood tests every three months, why do you need more? Something very fishy here. I don't trust the V.A. If they've got money for this "study" then they should have money to staff the V.A. MC's so you don't have to wait 3-5 months to get a damn MRI. The V.A. has done very little to gain my trust over the past 30+ years. They're better than they were but that's like being the only ballernina in an amputee ward. Sorry, not going to fill it out and I'm not going to fill out a form saying "I don't want to volunteer". If its voluntary, then I don't need to explain why I'm not participating.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

***I received a packet from the V.A. today requesting that I fill out a questionnaire about my health status and make an appointment for a blood test! It was for the "Million Veteran Program Baseline Survey".***


I even completed it for Gene(omitted a lot of info) last year; got ready to mail it; noticed the appt. deal, and read the accompanying page. When I got to the part that it would only take 15 minutes for the blood test, I ripped it up, and threw it in the trash.

***I know the VA already has all of my information***
Not ours yet--the less we give, the better I feel!

***If they've got money for this "study" then they should have money to staff the V.A. MC's so you don't have to wait 3-5 months to get a damn MRI***
Or 5 months for a CPAP training which was a fricking damned joke and we drove 100 miles for !!!!

***The V.A. has done very little to gain my trust over the past 30+ years. **
Same here and only 3 years.

Gene has had carotid surgery there (sent home the next damned day with no antibiotics (ever seen a cut from carotid surgery???; infection set up day 3!!!), 2 seizure attacks in 7 months and it took the second to get him on levetiracetam and we have not one good thing to say about VA in Nashville. ER gave him 4 bags of liquid for dehydration, let him go home so dizzy he could not sit on our sofa!!! and he was scheduled for carotid surgery that could have killed him in the 2 weeks waiting for it.
ER sent him home vomiting--get it yet?? Vomiting is serious with any neurological problems, right??

HEADS UP!! I have warned and cautioned old Gene to not answer ANY questions about depression, suicide, guns--he has beginning dementia and I question him a lot about what he will say/write to these inquiries if having an off day.
Lord, give us strength if he answers wrong.


----------



## Outpost (Nov 26, 2012)

Don't worry folks.
*Not* filling it out will probably get us labeled as "Paranoids". That's why we like *guns!*

Catch-22. If you're paranoid, you're mentally unfit to have a gun. If you have a gun, you must be paranoid and you should have to give up your gun(s).

...just wait....


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Mrs. BioBacon got a form Friday saying she may be able to get some kind of health coverage from the VA. Time to look at that letter.


----------



## OldMarine (Jan 25, 2014)

Outpost said:


> Don't worry folks.
> *Not* filling it out will probably get us labeled as "Paranoids". That's why we like *guns!*
> Catch-22. If you're paranoid, you're mentally unfit to have a gun. If you have a gun, you must be paranoid and you should have to give up your gun(s).
> ...just wait....


The second letter I got wanted me to check a box saying "I don't want to participate" or "I'll do it later". If I don't want to participate I shouldn't have to check a box. How about the fact that I'm not answering these stupid letters and surveys? Is that a clue? All these people are supposed to have college degree's, why do I have to send you a letter that I'm IGNORING YOU? Too much pressure from these guys, they are not gaining my trust, they are not getting a response and they sure as hell aren't getting anything more than what I've already given the V.A.

They're a lot better than they used to be (the V.A.) but they've got a long way to go before I'd fill out his "survey". Use that money to improve the V.A. services, not study the obvious. What part of stress under fire needs gene study? PTSD? Duhhhhhh. I'll put a lab coat on and you can pay me $100K to state the obvious.

Didn't get any questions about guns. What does my ownership of something protected by the U.S. Constitution have to do with "healthcare?" Something very, very, very fishy about all this crap. BOHICA brothers!
OldMarine


----------



## Stopthetyranny (Jan 28, 2014)

Received also. Just another way to catalog people and base treatment on info. Research studies I have read are much more specific as to what the research aims to prove. The purpose explained was very vague without even a number for the study. That means by signing and agreeing any information can be obtained for whatever purpose the government deems. Vets have to be seen by non-MDs, residents who care only to finish the program, have to fight for benefits, deal with red tape over and over and they want vets to sign a generic statement that they can use ALL and ANY data for their own purposes without revealing to the vet the specifics? Isn't that what Hitler did? Catalog folks, round them up, put them in concentration camps or deemed them to be useless eaters so were murdered?


----------



## OldMarine (Jan 25, 2014)

Went in to the V.A. last week and they had a desk set up near the clinics and were stopping vets asking them to sign up for MVP. They stopped me and I simply asked why wasn't this money being spent to upgrade the MRI's so we didn't have to wait 3-4 months to get one? The nurse who was running the scam came running up to me and started yapping at me with an attitude. It was not the smartest thing she's done. I gave back what was thrown at me only LOUDER! By the time I got done she couldn't offer any answers and no one looked like they were going to sign up. This is clearly a SCAM and veterans need to be warned. Can't believe the V.A. has sold us out AGAIN!

Old Marine


----------



## moondancer (Dec 21, 2013)

What I don't get is they have all the info about they could ever need they just want us to sign a paper that's basically a blank check they will fill in later ( do they really think we are that dumb ) 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## koleary02 (Apr 1, 2014)

Hello, I am an attorney from Minnesota, dedicated to protecting Vets' interests. I have some serious concerns about the VA's Million Veteran Program. Not surprisingly, the VA refuses to send me the survey forms. Could anyone here please upload the (blank) forms or send them to me at [email protected]. Alternatively, can you describe for me some of the questions they ask?

Thank you for your service. Because you served our country, I was able to go to school.

Sincerely,

Katie


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

koleary02 said:


> Could anyone here please upload the (blank) forms or send them to me


You can't get them here?

http://www.research.va.gov/MVP/


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

koleary02 said:


> Hello, I am an attorney from Minnesota, dedicated to protecting Vets' interests. I have some serious concerns about the VA's Million Veteran Program. Not surprisingly, the VA refuses to send me the survey forms. Could anyone here please upload the (blank) forms or send them to me at [email protected]. Alternatively, can you describe for me some of the questions they ask?
> 
> Thank you for your service. Because you served our country, I was able to go to school.
> 
> ...


Sent to email contacts to forward--good luck. I haven't received a second form....YET!


----------



## myrtle55 (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm an army vet out of Seattle's VA . I have been treated extraordinary well. I am a medical professional and know the,difference. Being a female already gives me different treatment there, so I throw a fit when I notice men being treated poorly (think Tampa VA ). I also will take down anyone being disrespectful regardless of gender or veteran or medical staff. Seattle may be a horse of a diff color in veteran treatment, perhaps with Party Murray bring in our ball court. I physically went to map desk and asked,em what they were doing and should I sign up and they Rejected me...hahaha


----------



## myrtle55 (Apr 1, 2014)

I meant MVP desk. Sry


----------



## myrtle55 (Apr 1, 2014)

I will keep my guns, property, food and dignity thank you very much!


----------



## grakita (Dec 13, 2013)

While I have no info regarding the MVP program, I actually like the care I receive at our VA - Omaha. I have more complaints about the patients and families, than the staff. While waiting at an appointment it actually amazes me that some of the other patients actually served in the Military. As I worked in health care on AD, I am quite sure they didn't show their ass that way then, and don't understand why they need to now. My biggest complaint regarding the VA medical care is that it ISN'T run like military health care.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

grakita said:


> As I worked in health care on AD, I am quite sure they didn't show their ass that way then, and don't understand why they need to now.


I've had my rounds with "Staff" at my VA(in Texas), you're right in that I didn't "show my ass" like that while on active duty.

The difference is that now I dont have to put with arrogance and sub par service that can be experienced at some facilities.

I doubt that I would have fallen into the category you're referencing but the point I'm making is that on active duty your only choice is to "Grin And Bear It". As a Vet you have the same rights as anyone else who visits their doctor and is not satisfied or insulted by them and/or their staff.


----------



## grakita (Dec 13, 2013)

Davarm said:


> I've had my rounds with "Staff" at my VA(in Texas), The difference is that now I dont have to put with arrogance and sub par service that can be experienced at some facilities.


While we have an excellent facility - within their scope of ability - I have heard that some facilities are really poor. My husbands biggest complaint is the wait times (he thinks he is special), I think he should just shut up and color - The last time he decided to show his ass with the people I work with - I suggested he get his care elsewhere and pay for it as well, it was great as I normally can't say that to patients.

He and I are both retired military, both SC Vets, and both work at the same VA. Until he retired he was a VA Cop, and I am an Admin Officer until Fri, when I retire. One of the reasons I am retiring, other than his health, is I expected the VA to be run like a Mil hospital, and was very disappointed when it wasn't.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

grakita said:


> While we have an excellent facility - within their scope of ability - I have heard that some facilities are really poor. My husbands biggest complaint is the wait times (he thinks he is special), I think he should just shut up and color - The last time he decided to show his ass with the people I work with - I suggested he get his care elsewhere and pay for it as well, it was great as I normally can't say that to patients.
> 
> He and I are both retired military, both SC Vets, and both work at the same VA. Until he retired he was a VA Cop, and I am an Admin Officer until Fri, when I retire. One of the reasons I am retiring, other than his health, is I expected the VA to be run like a Mil hospital, and was very disappointed when it wasn't.


Gene, my husband, from Ky. has to use the Nashville VA., a 70 mile drive one way.
February, he got an appt. in Murfreesboro which is a 100 mile drive one way(why not Nashville?????)for steroid shots for May. He can hardly walk some days.
Is it ridiculous? Definitely. But it is all we have.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

grakita said:


> While we have an excellent facility - within their scope of ability - I have heard that some facilities are really poor. My husbands biggest complaint is the wait times (he thinks he is special), I think he should just shut up and color - The last time he decided to show his ass with the people I work with - I suggested he get his care elsewhere and pay for it as well, it was great as I normally can't say that to patients.
> 
> He and I are both retired military, both SC Vets, and both work at the same VA. Until he retired he was a VA Cop, and I am an Admin Officer until Fri, when I retire. One of the reasons I am retiring, other than his health, is I expected the VA to be run like a Mil hospital, and was very disappointed when it wasn't.


I never had an issue with wait times, it's mainly the attitudes that some have that I have a problem with - some seem to think they are doing the "Service Connected 100%" Vet a favor by allowing them to be treated at the facility.

When I have an appointment it means leaving the house by 4:30am to get there in time for labs, waiting around for the actual appointment which is sometimes 3 or 4 hours then waiting for the pharmacy which can be as long as several more hours. If you have to see another doctor, that adds another few hours.......

By the time I get home it is sometimes 7 or 8pm at night, BTW its a 300+ mile round trip drive for the event. On more than one occasion I've gone to check in for my appointment (after having labwork done and waiting several hours to check in at the desk) and have been told that my appointment has been cancelled and have been told to come back tomorrow to repeat the process.

"They" sometimes get irate at you for just "cancelling" the appointment without rescheduling(saying you're wasting "government" resources) rather than repeating the trip the next day which is a little more than I can tolerate. Two 16 hour days with almost 650 miles of driving just to get a prescription refilled............ I think "showing my ass" is sometimes justified, without complaints there is usually no incintive for improvment.

Some may say that if you dont like the service, pay for your own health care - most of the time I do exactly that to the tune of multiple thousands of dollars since the military left me unable to get private health insurance. I expect them to do the jobs they are paid to do(if "they" dont like it - find another job), I understand that that they may have a big workload but they are at a hospital - sick and injured people go there and tend to get a little cranky when they are made to feel like welfare cases when they've earned the service and sometimes paid a very high price for it.

I'm glad you have a "Good" facility to receive treatment from, the rest of us will just have to "show a little ass" when appropriate.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Davarm, I have shown 'so much ass' I won't show my face any more.
I let Gene go when he can by himself, because I can't keep my mouth closed.
Like in May, he will take himself or get one of his friends to go with him.

I have down-graded his PCP from incompetent to stupid. Now, even Gene is bad mouthing him. 

I just can not say I TOLD YOU SO!!! yet.  But I do tell him 'I feel your pain'.artydance:

He told him last visit in February, I feel like there is something in one nostril that isn't letting me breathe...and the doc looked in his nose with the thingy and said, yep--looks like there IS something there...Gene waits for the rest.
The doc says nothing!!:factor10: You can't fix stupid.


----------



## myrtle55 (Apr 1, 2014)

Wow, I feel pretty fortunate, and the men I meet at seAttle VA say they love their care. When I tell them I can't get there in time or have,back to back appts, they put me up in a hotel. At their expense. And they pay a cab to and from hotel. Yes, I agree there are times to" show your ass" but not when it's like 10 min past it appt time. The horror stories you guys tell makes me cry.. I am not entitled to more than you but it seems I have been gifted with more. I am so freaking sorry you guys have been pooped on so badly


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

I have never had to go to the VA. Thankfully I'm very healthy and I have great insurance through work so since I have been to the doctor 3 times in 20 years I haven't even set foot in a VA. So please can anyone tell me what the MVP thing is? I don't want to sign up or get signed up for something I don't agree with.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

mojo4 said:


> I have never had to go to the VA. Thankfully I'm very healthy and I have great insurance through work so since I have been to the doctor 3 times in 20 years I haven't even set foot in a VA. So please can anyone tell me what the MVP thing is? I don't want to sign up or get signed up for something I don't agree with.


If you dont mind the government knowing everything about yourself and possibly your relatives it may not bother you but I value what privacy I have left in this life.

They "may possibly" mean well but IMO, the risk of abuse outweighs any potential benifits. My advice - Avoid It Like The Plague!

http://www.research.va.gov/mvp/veterans.cfm#3

Purpose
What is the purpose of the Million Veteran Program?

The Veterans Affairs (VA) Research and Development program is launching the Million Veteran Program (MVP), an important partnership between VA and Veterans to learn more about how genes affect health, to improve health care for Veterans. In order to do this, MVP will establish one of the largest databases of genetic, military exposure, lifestyle, and health information. Research findings based on MVP may lead to new ways of preventing and treating illnesses in Veterans. Such findings may help answer questions like "Why does a treatment work well for some Veterans but not for others?"; "Why are some Veterans at a greater risk for developing an illness?"; and "How can we prevent certain illnesses in the first place?" With the expected enrollment of one million Veterans over the next five to seven years, MVP aims to be one of the largest databases of its kind in the United States.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

myrtle55 said:


> Wow, I feel pretty fortunate, and the men I meet at seAttle VA say they love their care. When I tell them I can't get there in time or have,back to back appts, they put me up in a hotel. At their expense. And they pay a cab to and from hotel. Yes, I agree there are times to" show your ass" but not when it's like 10 min past it appt time. The horror stories you guys tell makes me cry.. I am not entitled to more than you but it seems I have been gifted with more. I am so freaking sorry you guys have been pooped on so badly


Well Myrtle, I'm happy for you and hope the experiences I've had are just unique to the area. A really sad thing is that the last PCP I had was really willing to address my concerns and get answers for me but I couldn't understand a thing he said, the accent was so thick and heavy.

Thats really pretty bad because I've been all over this world and could usually adjust quickly to local speech and accents, this guy had all of them beat hands down - I did like him though.

I guess the direction of this thread may have drifted a little but thats OK - Its my thread!!! :rofl:


----------

